# 805 where ya'll at



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

i just thought i'd open a topic for the 805 so we could all stay in touch :biggrin:


----------



## VENTURA COUNTY (Jan 25, 2006)

VENTURA COUNTY IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

what up homie!, anything poppin out there?


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## Deep West (Jan 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

does anybody have any info on upcoming events in the area


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Living in Phoenix but was born and raised in Santa Paula......................


----------



## Elco (Aug 4, 2006)

living in salt lake but i was raised in oxnard


----------



## 401HLWD (Oct 9, 2006)

I was in my teens when I lived in Oxnard in the early 70s to mid 80s. That's when I knew that lowriders were the shit. Every Sunday night Saviers Blvd. from Pleasant Valley Rd. past Five Points would be bumper to bumper cherried out Impalas, Caprices, 40's Fleetlines, trucks and alot of other GM rides for blocks and blocks. It looked just like the movie Blvd. Nights! It was beautiful. I now live in Los Angeles and miss Crenshaw Blvd. What's the traditional lowriding scene in the 805 crackin like these days?


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

INIVLIFE V.C. IN THE HOUSE WHATS UP :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

THEE ARTISTICS V.C in the house 
whe also have a chapter in LOMPOC
any shows coming up 
wat about the toys for tots that infinite has every year


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

I from Simi Valle, living in Gilbert, AZ as of September 06. Whats crackin 805


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 26 2006, 02:11 AM~6446856
> *THEE ARTISTICS V.C in the house
> whe also have a chapter in LOMPOC
> any shows coming up
> ...


what up casper i met the lil homie mike the prez of the chapter here in town couple weeks ago he's a cool kid. as far the shows go i know viejitos santa maria are having a show dec 2nd and also touch of style in guadalupe are having there toy drive the same day


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Oct 25 2006, 11:01 PM~6446382
> *INIVLIFE V.C.  IN THE HOUSE WHATS UP  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Oct 25 2006, 11:01 PM~6446382
> *INIVLIFE V.C.  IN THE HOUSE WHATS UP  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:wave:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Oct 26 2006, 04:37 PM~6451399
> *what up casper i met the lil homie mike the prez of the chapter here in town couple weeks ago he's a cool kid. as far the shows go i know viejitos santa maria are having a show dec 2nd and also touch of style in guadalupe are having there toy drive the same day
> *


  thanks i dont remember if me and mike got to talk to you in the sb shw this year thats was there first show as part of the club


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 26 2006, 06:42 PM~6451887
> * thanks i dont remember if me and mike got to talk to you in the sb shw this year thats was there first show as part of the club
> *


no we didnt get to talk but hopefully we could meet up at a show


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

whats up to all the 805 riders.


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Oct 26 2006, 04:37 PM~6451399
> *what up casper i met the lil homie mike the prez of the chapter here in town couple weeks ago he's a cool kid. as far the shows go i know viejitos santa maria are having a show dec 2nd and also touch of style in guadalupe are having there toy drive the same day
> *


haaaa................................lil kid :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wich one you going to so me casper and you can meet up  :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

nice 65...............biggluv65 :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 401HLWD_@Oct 25 2006, 08:59 PM~6446058
> *I was in my teens when I lived in Oxnard in the early 70s to mid 80s.  That's when I knew that lowriders were the shit.  Every Sunday night Saviers Blvd. from Pleasant Valley Rd. past Five Points would be bumper to bumper cherried out Impalas, Caprices, 40's Fleetlines, trucks and alot of other GM rides for blocks and blocks.  It looked just like the movie Blvd. Nights!  It was beautiful.  I now live in Los Angeles and miss Crenshaw Blvd.  What's the traditional lowriding scene in the 805 crackin like these days?
> *


Saviers Was The Shits 
it was closed down cause some fool threw some kinds acid in his x's face while passing her up in his truck and from there is was closed for good 
i know cause the girls was a friend


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

some cars still meet up at the park next to the church behing centerpoint


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Oct 26 2006, 11:19 PM~6453899
> *haaaa................................lil kid :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: wich one you going to so me casper and you can meet up   :biggrin:
> *


what up mike .........i should of said big ass kid :biggrin: anyway we're probably going to the guadalupe show i'll let you know, i'll also put some flyers in celebrities when i get em


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:wave: wat up 805


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

whats crackin casper anything going on this weekend?


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Oct 26 2006, 11:42 PM~6454076
> *nice 65...............biggluv65 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thanx ..... :biggrin: post pics of your bike


----------



## PHANTOM (Oct 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Oct 26 2006, 07:24 AM~6447902
> *I from Simi Valle, living in Gilbert, AZ as of September 06.  Whats crackin 805
> *


What up "J" how's the AZ lifestyle???? Hit me up ese..


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

hey mike should be gettin flyers soon


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Oct 31 2006, 12:47 PM~6480100
> *hey mike should be gettin flyers soon
> *


mikes in mexico but post thhe flyers whe might go


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 31 2006, 04:02 PM~6480505
> *mikes in mexico but post thhe flyers whe might go
> *


i'd post them if i knew how


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

here's the flyer for the touch of style show


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 5 2006, 08:01 PM~6510169
> *:wave:
> *


you guy's going casper?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

ill try to go but i know lompoc chapter will go forshure


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

anything going on this weekend?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

car show in bakersfield


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

November 19, 2006--Oxnard, CA--Oxnard Downtown Center for the Arts will be hosting the Cheech Marin Art Collection, the largest Collection of Chicano Art. Time 12pm to 6pm. Along the placita will also be a display of the finest lowrider cars of local car clubs in Ventura County. Location-519 South C Street.


November19, 2005--Compton, CA--Second Annual Mega Peace Car Show And Concert to be held at Compton College 1111 E. Artesia. Hop contest. Best of show trophy. Hot rodding meets Lowriding.


November 23, 2006--Oxnard, CA--Switch Car Club is having their annual food drive on Thanksgiving Day at Durley Park, corner of G and Hill streets. 9am to 1pm. Bring canned goods and dry foods for donations. Food baskets are distributed on Christmas Eve to needy families through Human Concerns and local churches.


December 2, 2006--Guadalupe, CA--Touch of Style Car Club presents their 2nd Annual Toys for Tots drive. Location-Leroy Park in Guadalupe. 50/50 raffle, 10 dollar raffle for rims. Trophies in 12 categories. Lowriders, motorcycles, lowrider bikes. Entry fee per car 20 dollars and unwrapped toy. Roll-in time 7am to 9am. Showtime 10am to 3:30pm. More info Marcelino (805)621-3239 or John (805)260-5939.


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

thanks for the info homie


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

805..


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Nov 17 2006, 05:43 PM~6591625
> *thanks for the info homie
> *


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

guadalupe next weekend, who's going?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Nov 22 2006, 04:25 PM~6620076
> *guadalupe next weekend, who's going?
> *


probably oso will go they will probably just go with theyr daily riders


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Looks like I'm the only girl from the 805 in here........What's up?!!?!?


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

what up lowrider girl, is nite life coming up for the touch of style show?


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

805 THOUSAND OAKS VENTURA COUNTY


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

happy turkey day to all them 805 riders


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> happy turkey day to all them 805 riders
> [/b]


and the same to you homie


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Nov 23 2006, 02:33 PM~6624895
> * 805 THOUSAND OAKS VENTURA COUNTY
> *


what up homie!... welcome to the thread :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Nov 22 2006, 04:32 PM~6620131
> *Looks like I'm the only girl from the 805 in here........What's up?!!?!?
> *


wats up mija how u been


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

some picks from the show


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

her's some more


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Dec 2 2006, 08:25 PM~6682482
> *some picks from the show
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics bigluv 65 should of said whats up would have liked to meet you


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> Nice pics bigluv 65 should of said whats up would have liked to meet you
> next :biggrin: time homie


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

more pic's


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)




----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)




----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)




----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> happy turkey day to all them 805 riders
> [/b]


 :biggrin:


----------



## elda (Feb 27, 2006)

bad ass


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

U DIDNT GET ANY PICS OF OUR BIKES ?


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 5 2006, 02:38 PM~6699533
> *U DIDNT GET ANY PICS OF OUR BIKES ?
> *


nah man mike has some


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 14 2006, 04:18 PM~6568287
> *November 19, 2006--Oxnard, CA--Oxnard Downtown Center for the Arts will be hosting the Cheech Marin Art Collection, the largest Collection of Chicano Art. Time 12pm to 6pm. Along the placita will also be a display of the finest lowrider cars of local car clubs in Ventura County. Location-519 South C Street.
> November19, 2005--Compton, CA--Second Annual Mega Peace Car Show And Concert to be held at Compton College 1111 E. Artesia. Hop contest. Best of show trophy. Hot rodding meets Lowriding.
> November 23, 2006--Oxnard, CA--Switch Car Club is having their annual food drive on Thanksgiving Day at Durley Park, corner of G and Hill streets. 9am to 1pm. Bring canned goods and dry foods for donations. Food baskets are distributed on Christmas Eve to needy families through Human Concerns and local churches.
> ...


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

anybody know if there still gonna have the show on the 17th if it rains?


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

bump


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 20 2006, 05:25 PM~6793480
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up smliey whats up with th undertaker


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

merry x-mas to eveyone in the 805 :biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elda_@Dec 4 2006, 08:11 PM~6694917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was this dreamer 61 from los angeles cc


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Oct 26 2006, 10:42 PM~6454076
> *nice 65...............biggluv65 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Mike this is what you car looked back in the day when I first got it :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

thee artistics lompoc chapter coming straight out of the 805














...........sup mike that show was alright :biggrin: dam this caddy was clean


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Dec 27 2006, 04:08 PM~6837534
> *Mike this is what you car looked back in the day when I first got it  :biggrin:
> *


those pics are crazy mario make me wanna paint the car black again


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 27 2006, 10:40 PM~6840296
> *thee artistics lompoc chapter coming straight out of the 805
> 
> 
> ...


shirts are looking good oso :biggrin:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

heres another picture. It looks good now :thumbsup: ( I might want to do another Black one someday :biggrin: )


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Dec 28 2006, 05:08 PM~6846833
> *
> heres another picture. It looks good now  :thumbsup: ( I might want to do another Black one someday :biggrin: )
> *


i might beat you to it first


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Dec 28 2006, 04:12 PM~6846888
> *i might beat you to it first
> *


LOL Damn it bought that one from 67 year old lady $1500. runnin those days are gone :tears:


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Dec 28 2006, 05:15 PM~6846912
> *LOL Damn it bought that one from 67 year old lady $1500. runnin those days are gone  :tears:
> *


got that right


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

Ya I pulled a few cars from your town my 63 409 , 65 rag , and 64 ss hard top Damn I gave the guy $1000.00 for the 64 fact.AC power windows ,bumper guards, seat belts, tissue dis., all OG rebuilt engine,


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

damn when was this ?


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

when I got it in 93


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

so your the one that took all our rides :angry:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

I bought the 64 and then the 65 you have sold yours to fix up the 65 rag I got from your town


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

how come i never saw the 65 rag


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

Me and my Hardtop


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Dec 28 2006, 04:53 PM~6847234
> *how come i never saw the 65 rag
> *


one of my club members finished OG blue it in WASH. state on sold it to work on the 62 rag that one of my members has ( the silver one )


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

heres a pcture of 63 409 & 64 Hadtop at Joey's shop the day I sold the 63 the guy who owns it just happen to be there slappin some rims on


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Dec 28 2006, 05:53 PM~6847237
> *
> Me and my Hardtop
> *


i didnt know they had color photos back in 64







lol just kidding :biggrin:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn it I was born in 64


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Dec 28 2006, 05:59 PM~6847277
> *
> heres a pcture of 63 409 & 64 Hadtop at Joey's shop the day I sold the 63 the guy who owns it just happen to be there slappin some rims on
> *


what did you sell the 409 for?


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Dec 2 2006, 07:42 PM~6682536
> *her's some more
> 
> 
> ...


any of you 805 riders got any side pics of that 63 ht i like it


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Dec 28 2006, 05:08 PM~6847338
> *what did you sell the 409 for?
> *


to get my black 64 rag


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

my bad i mean how much?


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Dec 28 2006, 05:16 PM~6847395
> *any of you 805 riders got any side pics of that 63 ht  i like it
> *


Its Brents old car Homie Aarron has it now along with 61 rag he had Mike Lamberson strip them they were both came in TLM


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Dec 28 2006, 05:19 PM~6847422
> *my bad i mean how much?
> *


$12500. 00 check out on post your rides, 409 fest


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Dec 28 2006, 04:22 PM~6847454
> *Its Brents old car Homie Aarron has it now along with 61 rag he had Mike Lamberson strip them they were both came in TLM
> *


yea i know it came out badass with the top patterned and the stripping


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Dec 28 2006, 06:29 PM~6847493
> *$12500. 00 check out on post your rides, 409 fest
> *


that shit was bad ass mario. oh well there will be others


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

I have a 63 hardtop one owner for my lady


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Dec 28 2006, 06:38 PM~6847566
> *I have a 63 hardtop one owner for my lady
> *


any pics?


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

hey mario we should get everyone together and throw a cruise night


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Dec 28 2006, 05:55 PM~6847718
> *hey mario we should get everyone together and throw a cruise night
> *


Let do it :thumbsup:


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Dec 28 2006, 06:56 PM~6847726
> *
> *


let me guess u gonna paint it black


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Dec 28 2006, 06:56 PM~6847746
> *Let do it  :thumbsup:
> *


you think all the guys in santa maria will be down?


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Dec 28 2006, 05:59 PM~6847767
> *you think all the guys in santa maria will be down?
> *


Ya when do you think ?


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

Next project had it for awhile


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

what about feb first week maybe


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

give you another month to work on the 63 :biggrin:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Dec 28 2006, 05:57 PM~6847751
> *let me guess u gonna paint it black
> *


Lady wants Black cherry I was thinkin Og or white like the 409


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Dec 28 2006, 06:05 PM~6847837
> *give you another month to work on the 63 :biggrin:
> *


I wish I might just do up the 64 wagon see how things go for next year


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Dec 28 2006, 06:03 PM~6847814
> *what about feb first week maybe
> *


Sunday cruise like back in the days I remember Presker park used to be packed or a friday nite ?


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Dec 28 2006, 07:06 PM~6847852
> *Lady wants Black cherry I was thinkin Og or white like the 409
> *


yeah the white would look clean always does on those cars


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Dec 28 2006, 07:10 PM~6847890
> *Sunday cruise like back in the days I remember Presker park used to be packed or a friday nite ?
> *


sounds good to me talk to some people and let me know it would cool atleast once a month we could rotate s.m. and then lompoc we need to bring it back


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Dec 28 2006, 06:13 PM~6847917
> *sounds good to me talk to some people and let me know it would cool atleast once a month we could rotate s.m. and then lompoc we need to bring it back
> *


Lets see whats up


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

just got off the phone with danny , nitelife is having there show on june 3rd


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

bump


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

anybody got pics of the majestics picnic ?


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

whats going on in the 805 any shows anytime soon?


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Jan 6 2007, 12:30 AM~6916469
> *whats going on in the 805 any shows anytime soon?
> *


only thing i heard of so far is the nitelife show in june


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Jan 6 2007, 11:53 AM~6919612
> *only thing i heard of so far is the nitelife show in june
> *


i remember that show last year


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

bump


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

any events coming up soon


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Jan 20 2007, 02:13 PM~7040434
> *any events coming up soon
> *


not that i knoe of homie


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

sup mike how you been??? :wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

i've been good man what's up with you, how's the club going


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

ill be there


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

count us in :biggrin:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

See if we take a couple of cars :biggrin:


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

who's all going tomarrow


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

ill be there early, make sure i get a good spot to kick it at


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

anybody got pics of today i couldnt make it it was riasning and my wipers dont work


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

THE MAJESTICS SFV CHAPTER WOULD LIKE TO EXPRESS ITS APPRECIATION BY THANKING THESE FOLLOWING CAR CLUBS FOR COMING OUT IN SUPPORT OF THE *"UNITED WE RIDE PICNIC"*
CLASSIFIED, IN 4 LIFE, VIEJITOS, SWITCH, NITELIFE, OLDIES, GOODTIMES,
ROLLERZ ONLY, CITY LIFE, LEAP, LA GENTE, INFINTE, NITEMARE
BROWN SENSATIONS, INFAMOUS, DUKES, DENA 4 LIFE, PREMIER,
UCE, THEE ARTISTICS, LA CARTEL, WICKED ENVY
CRUCEROS, CONNECTED, LATIN LORDS, INDIVIDUALS,
PROGRESSIVES, H&H MOTORSPORTS, CRUISERS, SECOND
CHANCE MINISTRIES,
MAJESTICS CC MEMBERS FROM COMPTON, LOS ANGELES, H.P., DELANO, THANX TO ALL THAT SHOWED UP AND SUPPORTED THE CAUSE, "
*ITS NOT ABOUT BLACK OR BROWN, ITS ABOUT THE COLORS ON OUR SHIRTS AND THE RESPECT OF OUR PLAQUES"........THANK YOU 805,,,,,,,, CHINA MAN-PRESIDENT MAJESTICS SFV CC*


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

TTT


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

i heard brown sensations are having a show in april anybody got info?


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

on may 6th we are inviting all car clubs to come and celebrate cinco de mayo with us at ryan park there will be food and music this is a free event if you have any ?'s pm me


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

HAPPY EASTER GUYS...


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 8 2007, 02:17 PM~7644155
> *HAPPY EASTER GUYS...
> *


back at ya :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Mar 7 2007, 11:57 AM~7428703
> *i heard brown sensations are having a show in april anybody got info?
> *


april 28th saturday. at la cumbre jr high school in santa barbara, ca. coming southbound exit mission st turn right, then make first right and you see the school down the road. coming northbound exit mission make left turn right on modoc and youll see the school up th street


----------



## brownboy1999 (Mar 20, 2007)

whats up 805 santa maria in the house 91 lincoln town car smashing bumper


----------



## brownboy1999 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Oct 24 2006, 07:35 PM~6436895
> *i just thought i'd open a topic for the 805 so we could all stay in touch  :biggrin:
> *


whats up big luv santa maria black lincoln town car in the house


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

WHAT UP 805!! SEE YOU AT THE NITE LIFE SHOW JUNE 3RD IN SANTA BARBARA ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownboy1999_@Apr 9 2007, 07:30 PM~7653275
> *whats up big luv santa maria black lincoln town car in the house
> *


what up brown boy, you coming down for the cinco de mayo celebration?


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

the cinco de mayo event this weekend has been canceled


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOLD COAST RYDER (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOLD COAST RYDER+May 7 2007, 09:36 PM~7855577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ROLLERZ ONLY IN DA HOUSE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

where th epics of the nite life show


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@May 17 2007, 06:28 PM~7926568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That show was one of the best shows Ive attended :biggrin*:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

cruise night in the 805 the weekend of the west coast kustom car show may 23,24,25 at the santa maria fairgrounds. cruise night will be friday night and saturday night on broadway in s.m. everybody meets at jc pennys at 8:00 at night so you can show off your custom ride. all types of vehicles are welcomed...so come cruise your ride in the 805... :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 16 2008, 03:44 PM~10672750
> *cruise night in the 805 the weekend of the west coast kustom car show may 23,24,25 at the santa maria fairgrounds. cruise night will be friday night and saturday night on broadway in s.m. everybody meets at jc pennys at 8:00 at night so you can show off your custom ride. all types of vehicles are welcomed...so come cruise your ride in the 805... :biggrin:
> *


What about the crazy chevy luv I noticed its not in youre signature :0


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

whats up supreme air...I didnt have enuff room to had the luv. what about your candy orange nissan with the 15x10 daytons and the crazy 3 prong bent knock offs. hey those rims would look good on one of your work trucks...lol, are you going to hop at the nitelife show, let me know if you need any new decals for your hopper, Ill take care off them. give me a call


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

cruise night may 23 & 24 the weekend of the west coast kustom car show at the santa maria fairgrounds, the cruise is going to be in santa maria ca. on broadway starting at 8:00pm come cruise your custom vehicle.


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

rep dat a shiut


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@May 20 2008, 11:03 AM~10696042
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

cruise night this friday and saturday night in santa maria 805...one of the biggest cruises in the central coast...dont miss it :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

NIGHTMARE FAMILY N THE MOTHAFUCKIN HOUSE...


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

What's up 805? I used to be stationed at Vandenberg from 01 to 05. Living in Hawaii now. I remember that there use to be some riders in Lompoc & Santa Maria. How's the scene now?


----------



## Li'l Eder (Jul 17, 2007)

805 FILLMORE  IN THA HOUSE


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94capriceusaf_@Jun 27 2008, 10:32 PM~10967943
> *What's up 805? I used to be stationed at Vandenberg from 01 to 05. Living in Hawaii now. I remember that there use to be some riders in Lompoc & Santa Maria. How's the scene now?
> *


Only a handfull of us still have it in our blood.....


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

What happened to everyone out there? I remember I used to have people hit switches with me at the stop lights at least once every time I was in town. I remember they use to have cruise nights in Santa Maria also.


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

S.M. USED TO BE OFF THE HOOK


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jul 3 2008, 09:53 PM~11010007
> *S.M. USED TO BE OFF THE HOOK
> *


What up! :wave: I agree Santa Maria used to be off the hook. Camarillo 805 In Da House!


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Oct 25 2006, 12:15 PM~6442055
> *Living in Phoenix but was born and raised in Santa Paula......................
> *


*X2* :biggrin: BUT I'AM LIVING IN COLORADO SPRINGS I'AM ALSO IN THA MILITARY (ARMY)


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

What happened to Santa Maria? That place use to have a lot of riders rolling around.


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94capriceusaf_@Jul 4 2008, 05:16 PM~11014602
> *What happened to Santa Maria? That place use to have a lot of riders rolling around.
> *


still does


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

That's what I like to hear. Trying to get stationed back in the 805 after this tour is over.

You at Ft Carson Wrinkles?


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## WRINKLES (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94capriceusaf_@Jul 4 2008, 08:29 PM~11015101
> *That's what I like to hear. Trying to get stationed back in the 805 after this tour is over.
> 
> You at Ft Carson Wrinkles?
> *


YEA I'AM STATION HERE AT FT. CARSON AND NO NOT PLANNING TO MOVE BACK TO THA 805 TO EXPENSIVE TO LIVE IN CALIFAS BUT I SURE DO MISS IT HOMIE!


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

I really miss Cali. I live in Hawaii right now so the cost of living won't be too shocking. I saw more lowriders driving around the 805 in an hour than I've seen out here in 2 years.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ANGELM17 (Aug 18, 2009)

oxnarddd


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420:


----------



## albeeze (Nov 21, 2008)

805 oxnard waz up homies conneted in the house coming out with a new ride :buttkick: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## albeeze (Nov 21, 2008)

CONNECTED VC 805 :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELM17 (Aug 18, 2009)

oxnard


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Wut up 805?? :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

THEE ARTISTICS 805 cc/bc Ox,sb,lpc,sm


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

Wats up VC ?looking forward to the show this weekend see you guys there


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GOODTIMES VC CHAPTER!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

viejitos of oxnard in the house....


----------



## jackhopper (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@May 20 2011, 09:16 AM~20592833
> *viejitos of oxnard in the house....
> *


see u tomorrow dogg!


----------



## ANGELM17 (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt

ANY CRUZE NIGHTS


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

casper805 said:


> THEE ARTISTICS 805 cc/bc Ox,sb,lpc,sm


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELM17 (Aug 18, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Chiques-OG (Aug 17, 2006)

Whats Up!!? 805uffin: CRUISERS C.C.on the scene.. Know what I mean.


----------



## gamekilla61 (Oct 14, 2010)

*Comin home soon...*

*Definitely an 805 (Oxnard) Car. Much love to all the 805 ridaz.*


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GOODTIMES VENTURA CHAPTER ROLLING THROUGH


----------



## tilted65 (May 23, 2011)

*IMPALAS CC.SM CHAPTER*

WATS GOOD....:h5:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

*WUP 805 MAJESTICS VENTURA CO. IN THE HOUSE!!!*


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

WHAT'S GOING ON 805 :wave: ... TOUCH OF CLASS c.c. IN THE HOUSE...


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420:uffin::biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

CHENTEX3 said:


> :420:uffin::biggrin:


WUP CHENTE :wave:


----------

